# How to add to standby/cancellation list?



## aussie2u (Dec 8, 2010)

I did ED and dropped my car off in Munich February 2nd, it arrived last week, and was told by CA that March 31st is first available date. I live in Atlanta. Any chance to have my name added to cancellation list so it could be picked up sooner since I won't need a re-delivery?


----------

